# Laptop von BenQ



## Zottelburg (20. Juni 2004)

Hi,
bin neu hier und, wie viele von euch auch schon mal, auf der Suche nach einem optimalen Notebook (Laptop). Meinen Vorstellungen kommt BenQ Joybook 5100 (Centrino, 512 MB, 40 GB, DVD-RW, gutes Display, leise, Card-Reader, Softwaregrundausstattung, ca. 1500€) ziemlich nahe. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit? Oder kennt die Qualität von BenQ?
Freue mich auf jede Reaktion


----------



## fluessig (20. Juni 2004)

Ich hab mir das Notebook mal kurz angesehen. Alles in allem kein schlechtes Angebot, was dich aber ewig stören wird ist das zu kleine Display. Mit 1024*768 Pixeln ist man je nach Anwendung ziemlich schnell am Ende.

Schau dir mal das Samsung P35 an. Da ich selbst gerade nach einem neuen Notebook suche, habe ich mich ein wenig informiert und auch wenn das Display Kompromisse erfordert, ist es derzeit das beste Notebook das ich kenne


----------



## Zottelburg (20. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis zur Bildschirmauflösung. Das hatte ich so noch nicht bedacht. 
Der Samsung klingt gut, damit bin ich dann aber schon wieder in einem Preissegment, wo ich mit dem "Joybook 8100" liebäugeln würde (WXGA, 1200+800 zwar auch nicht toll im Vergleich zum Samsung, aber 16:10!).
Tja, wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual! Ich gehe noch mal in mich.   Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand 'nen Kommentar dazu?!


----------

